# Febbraio e geminazione



## SenzaNome

Salve, qua a Roma pronunciamo Febbraio con la doppia B, ma del resto diciamo nel nostro accento libbro. Sentendo parlare qualcuno del nord, per esempio molti milanesi, mi pare che loro invece pronuncino, almeno quando non fanno caso alla dizione, _libro_ correttamente e _Febraio _con una B sola. È diffuso o è solo un'impressione mia? (ovviamente quando si parla in italiano, anche se colloquiale, non in lingua regionale)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Credo che sia riconosciuta ed innegabile la tendenza degli accenti del Nord a non pronunciare le doppie e di quelli del Sud a mettercele anche dove non ci sono (e poi chiamarlo "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" invece che pronucia dialettale o accento).



> *NOTA*: La domanda è molto specifica, quindi le risposte lo devono essere altrettanto. Non trasformiamo questa discussione in una sterile diatriba Nord/Sud, nella solita ed inflazionata questione su quale pronuncia sia quella "corretta" o in un interminabile lista di "mio cugino di Trapani pronuncia così mentre mio nipote di Aosta pronuncia cosà".


----------



## SenzaNome

Grazie, Paul, piú che altro vedo che in genere, quando la doppia è rappresentata graficamente, al nord viene quasi sempre pronunciata come _babbo_, _freddo_. Invece Febbraio sembra un'eccezione, forse perché ha una posizione particolare, cioè, prima della r. Non è che per gran parte d'Italia_bbr _e _br _sono lo stesso suono?

E ora che ci penso per una combinazione simile, neanche qualche romano pronuncia la doppia, spesso si sente dire_ afrontare _o anche _riflettere._ Dico combinazione simile perché f e b hanno un luoghi di articolazione molto vicini.


----------



## longplay

Effettivamente, la glottologia italiana non mi pare espressamente prevista, in questo forum, o mi sbaglio ? Ho cercato di tirare una linea immaginaria tra regioni italiane con
geminazione  e quelle senza geminazione, ma non mi è riuscito. Forse le possibilità di trovare una regola "generale" sono minime.Io ho conosciuto una persona che diceva
"penello" invece di "pennello", ma non ne saprei trarre nessuna conclusione, nemmeno per la zona geografica di provenienza (e, a suo tempo, ne discutemmo...).
Saluti cordiali.


----------



## Maioneselover

longplay said:


> Ho cercato di tirare una linea immaginaria tra regioni italiane con geminazione  e quelle senza geminazione, ma non mi è riuscito. Forse le possibilità di trovare una regola "generale" sono minime.



Interessante. Se ti verrebbe voglia di far la lista, perchè non provi per ogni consonante? Certo, un po' più impegnativo


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao a tutti
Dico la mia da settentrionale.
La tendenza, se vi è, è tipicamente veneta. Per altro, si tratta spesso solo, come per i dialetti meridionali (e gli italianismi conseguenti), di spostamenti. Per esempio ho sentito spesso dire "cossa" per "cosa" con s dura.
Per converso "putela" (da "puella") la doppia se la mangia completamente, tanto che la pronuncia vera è "putea" (anzi, "puteea", dove la seconda e ha un modo di pronuncia lievemente diverso, non è un semplice allungamento). Ma i veneti che avevo a suo tempo interpellato hanno negato: pensandoci con attenzione, pronunciano poi "putela".
Nell'italianizzato le doppie sono per lo più corrette. L'accento veneto peraltro è più marcatamente distinguibile di altri.

Altrove, per esempio a Milano, le doppie si pronunciano tranquillamente. Spesso le parole con finale doppia vengono troncate ('sass' per 'sasso', "l'istess" per "lo stesso", i "ratt" per i "ratti") ma nella notazione grafica c'è sempre, il che qualche sia pur piccola differenza la dà, benché possa sembrare che la doppia non ci sia. Cadono a volte in finali di parole specifiche, come la terminazione in -etta, che diventa -èta, o -ecca che diventa -èca. Nell'italianizzato la "e" rimane un po' più aperta del dovuto ma la doppia si pronuncia.
E nelle parole italiane come "ratto", "sasso" e "stesso" sulla pronuncia della doppia non ci sono dubbi.

Nel piemontese e nel ligure ho sempre sentito pronunciare le doppie in maniera corretta. Sono tutte lingue "cantate", per cui il residuo del dialetto si riconosce a causa della diversa cantilena.


Naturalmente tutto sta al dialetto retrostante: il veneto elimina quasi tutte le doppie e i veneti che parlano italiano spesso si portano appresso un "accento" dove le doppie si sentono poco. Altri dialetti danno esiti di doppie modificate.

È anche una questione di orecchio. È facile che all'orecchio di un meridionale, abituato a sentire doppie dappertutto, o comunque a sentirle più marcate, sembri nella vocalità di un settentrionale di non sentire niente o poco anche dove le doppie sono in realtà correttamente pronunciate.

Non solo.


SenzaNome said:


> Invece Febbraio sembra un'eccezione, forse perché ha una posizione particolare, cioè, prima della r. Non è che per gran parte d'Italia _bbr _e _br _sono lo stesso suono?
> 
> E ora che ci penso per una combinazione simile, neanche qualche romano pronuncia la doppia, spesso si sente dire_ afrontare _o anche _riflettere._ Dico combinazione simile perché f e b hanno un luoghi di articolazione molto vicini.


Sia "febbraio" che "affrontare" sono parole piane dove la doppia sta prima dell'accento. Una pronuncia veloce la doppia se la potrebbe in parte mangiare, questo capita in tutte le regioni. E questo spiega come mai _febbre, babbo e freddo_ sono correttamente pronunciate. Non è una questione di rappresentazione grafica della parola, ma di posizione dell'accento.
_Riflettere,_ invece, credo sia una parola pronunciata correttamente dovunque, con una f e due t.

mea opinio

Viola


----------



## matoupaschat

Interessante, Viola! Potresti parlare anche della pronuncia sarda? 
Matou.


----------



## violadaprile

Il sardo non fa parte tipicamente dei dialetti settentrionali (sempre di dialetti parlando, per passare alle forme italianizzate che ne derivano).

Peraltro ad Alghero parlano catalano quasi puro, nel quale le doppie sono perfette.

Per le altre zone, quello che mi viene in mente sono pronomi, come "iddu" che secondo me (ma non ho fatto ricerche) deriva dal pronome latino "id" (is, ea, id) raddoppiato e modificato, come in altri dialetti meridionali, che invece prendono "is" (isso) o "ille" (da cui per altro l'articolo "il"). Credo che la grafia corrisponda alla prouncia.

D'altronde non dobbiamo dimenticare che in alcune zone della Calabria si parla greco antico, ad ognuno la propria storia 

Però del sardo so poco, per cui non posso dire altro. Invece ascolterò volentieri.


----------



## francisgranada

Esistono parole dove i romani pronunciano la "b" semplice o tendono a pronunciarla sempre doppia (tranne forse all'inizio assoluto della parola) ?  
Io sento dire p.e. _subbito_, _probbabbile_, ecc... ma anche _vabbene_.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Credo che sia riconosciuta ed innegabile la tendenza degli accenti del Nord a non pronunciare le doppie e di quelli del Sud a mettercele anche dove non ci sono (e poi chiamarlo "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" invece che pronucia dialettale o accento).



Ciao Paul, non sono d'accordo con te sulla innegabilità della mancata pronuncia delle doppie al nord. Conosco bene la pronuncia adottata in gran parte del nord Italia e mi sembra che le doppie si usino cosa che non si può dire in tutte le parti d'Italia.....ho sentito molti romani pronunciare la parola ferro come "er fero", ma non so se è possibile generalizzare.

Proprio alla luce di ciò non credo che ci siano zone al nord (quanto meno in piemonte e in lombardia occidentale) in cui febbraio sia pronunciata con una b sola.


----------



## violadaprile

Per quello che ne so, se è a inizio di parola non solo si raddoppia ma si inventa una fusione di parole anche dove non ci dovrebbe essere: "Va bene" diventa "vabbene", che non è italiano.

Però io non sono romana, e come ho detto prima forse anche il mio orecchio è viziato dall'abitudine. In altri casi è proprio l'italiano che, "appunto", ha incorporato la forma fusa con consonante raddoppiata.
 



PS per dirla con Gigi, e per rispondere al post iniziale, mi pare proprio che la pronuncia "febraio" con una b sola sia più tipica del centro/sud che del nord.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> Ciao Paul, non sono d'accordo con te sulla innegabilità della mancata pronuncia delle doppie al nord. Conosco bene la pronuncia adottata in gran parte del nord Italia e mi sembra che le doppie si usino cosa che non si può dire in tutte le parti d'Italia.....ho sentito molti romani pronunciare la parola ferro come "er fero", ma non so se è possibile generalizzare.
> 
> Proprio alla luce di ciò non credo che ci siano zone al nord (quanto meno in piemonte e in lombardia occidentale) in cui febbraio sia pronunciata con una b sola.


Ovviamente era un commento di carattere generale.
Così come il siciliano è diverso dal napoletano, anche il veneto e il piemontese lo sono.
In tutti i dialetti veneti e trentini le doppie non sanno nemmeno cosa sono, per i dialetti lombardi dipende dal tipo di doppie, per il piemontese non mi esprimo.


----------



## giginho

Scusami, non avevo ben compreso il tuo post!

Non mi esprimo sui veneti e trentini, non li conosco....anche perchè è dura sentire un veneto parlare italiano: scivola sempre nel dialetto che per me è incomprensibile  !!


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che _febbraio _proviene dal lat. _februarius_, secondo me la pronuncia _febraio _(con una sola "b") in alcune zone non necessariamente significa che nelle dette zone non si pronuncino le geminate in genere.


----------



## longplay

Maioneselover said:


> Interessante. Se ti verrebbe voglia di far la lista, perchè non provi per ogni consonante? Certo, un po' più impegnativo



Nel mio post era chiaro : non ci penso nemmeno . Hai tu qualche elemento analitico tipo "penello" ? E poi ,scusami tanto, SE TI VERREBBE VOGLIA , provaci tu.

Qualcuno ha ,per caso, delle idee su PENNELLO pronunciato "PENELLO" o addirittura "PENELO" (provincia di Massa-Carrara, confini regionali nord - circa - della TOSCANA ? )
Grazie.


----------



## Anja.Ann

SenzaNome said:


> Sentendo parlare qualcuno del nord, per esempio molti milanesi, mi pare che loro invece pronuncino, almeno quando non fanno caso alla dizione, _libro_ correttamente e _Febraio _con una B sola. È diffuso o è solo un'impressione mia? (ovviamente quando si parla in italiano, anche se colloquiale, non in lingua regionale)



Ciao, Senzanome 

Aggiungo una voce dalla Lombardia occidentale: da queste parti non ho mai sentito nessuno pronunciare "febbraio" con una sola "b" (_febraio_)


----------



## longplay

Può trovarsi anche in altre regioni del Nord e un paio del Centro (intendo "febraio").

Questo post è,in particolare, per Anja e l' innominato (senza nome). Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Longplay 

Infatti, come dicevo, la mia è una voce dalla Lombardia occidentale  ... per le altre regioni del nord ... la parola ai relativi abitanti!


----------



## SenzaNome

Oops... ho fatto uno scivolone con _riflettere_, forse volevo scrivere un'altra parola. 
Quindi l'unico_ febraio_ dovrebbe venire da qualche veneto influenzato dal dialetto, oppure qualcuno che parla velocemente, ma che se costretto a rallentare, direbbe _febbraio._

francisgranada, nel mio dialetto si raddoppia la b, la d e la g velare ogni volta che si trovano dopo una vocale, anche quando la vocale è di un'altra parola, quindi vabbene, subbito, è bbona, la bbarba, (la seconda b non doppia perché c'è una consonante prima). _Febbraio_ viene naturale pronunciarlo correttamente, e qualche romano potrebbe dire_ Febraio_ per ipercorrezione.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao SenzaNome . Grazie della spiegazione, è appunto quello che m'interessa. Solo per precisione:  nell'inizio "assoluto", quando la frase che uno pronuncia inizia con una "b" non preceduta da alcun'altra parola, la "b" non raddoppia mai? 

Per esempio "Buon giorno!". Credo non si pronunci "bbongiorno" ... O sì? (parliamo sempre del tuo dialetto, o meglio: lingua regionale)


----------



## Maioneselover

violadaprile said:


> Per quello che ne so, se è a inizio di parola non solo si raddoppia ma si inventa una fusione di parole anche dove non ci dovrebbe essere: "Va bene" diventa "vabbene", che non è italiano.



"Va bene" dovrebbe essere pronunciato con due b. E poi viene naturale scrivere "vabbene", insomma, come per "soprattutto" (sopra à tutto).
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raddoppiamento_fonosintattico


----------



## violadaprile

Maioneselover said:


> "Va bene" dovrebbe essere pronunciato con due b. E poi viene naturale scrivere "vabbene", insomma, come per "soprattutto" (sopra *à* tutto).





> ... la tendenza degli accenti ...del Sud a mettercele anche dove non ci sono (e poi chiamarlo "raddoppiamento fonosintattico" invece che pronucia dialettale o accento).


Scusami Lover non sono d'accordo.
"va bene" ha una b sola e si scrive e si pronuncia con una b sola.
E "febbraio" ha due b e si scrive e si pronuncia con due.

"Soprattutto" segue la regola (fonosintattica) per cui, passando dal latino all'italiano, nelle parole composte con "sopra" e "contra" (e solo in quelle), la consonante iniziale della seconda parola si raddoppia, ma solo se la parola è composta e solo con sopra e contra altrimenti no.

"sopra vento" (senza nessuna a, meno che mai accentata) ha un significato completamente diverso da "sopravvento"
Esempi con "contra" non mi pare che ce ne siano, in italiano è rimasto solo nelle parole composte. Altrimenti è "contro", che non raddoppia, per cui abbiamo "contro vento" e anche "controvento", "contro senso" e anche "controsenso" eccetera.

Fra l'altro, non diresti mai "_soprattutte  le cose, questa è quella che amo_" o "_soprattutti  i colori è quello che preferisco_", diresti "sopra tutte" e "sopra tutti" visto che (credo pacificamente) le rispettive parole non sono composte, anche se in qualche regione magari si pronuncia proprio così.



È vero che l'italiano deriva dal toscano. Tuttavia mi pare 'communis opinio' che nel tempo il toscano abbia seguito una sua strada, parallela ma non sempre uguale a quella dell'italiano. Non per niente si parla di "toscanismi".
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toscanismo
Però, magari sbaglio io


----------



## giginho

Viola, non credo che Paul stesse facendo un ragionamento sulla correttezza o meno del raddoppiamento consonantico in alcune parti di Italia.

Come dici, giustamente, tu "va bene" si deve pronunciare con una b sola, ma molte volte al sud si sente: "vabbene"...o peggio ancora "vabbane", con una "e" così aperta che sembra una "a".


----------



## violadaprile

Certo 
Ma non credo che si debba fare una teoria sul "vabbene" che è errato.
Fra l'altro si sente anche comunemente dire "babbene".


----------



## giginho

Ma infatti siamo al punto più lungi possibile dal fare teorie grammaticali. Si constatava un'abitudine radicata al sud di raddoppiare le consonanti in alcuni casi e in alcune parole


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Certo
> Ma non credo che si debba fare una teoria sul "vabbene" che è errato.
> Fra l'altro si sente anche comunemente dire "babbene".


 Scusa, forse volevi dire "dabbene" come "dabbenaggine" o "dabbenuomo". Cordialità.


----------



## giginho

Che post strano, ognuno sta andando a fatti suoi....riusciamo a darci una raddrizzata?

P.S. è successo qualcosa.....io che metto ordine???


----------



## longplay

giginho said:


> Che post strano, ognuno sta andando a fatti suoi....riusciamo a darci una raddrizzata?
> 
> P.S. è successo qualcosa.....io che metto ordine???



E' insito nella natura del tema proposto: nel post no.2 c'era un avvertimento....Posso una piccola nota? Direi "per fatti suoi"....Ciao !


----------



## giginho

LP, hai ragione....per gli amici stranieri che ci seguono: stavo per scrivere "ognuno va a cazzi suoi" e mi sono corretto all'ultimo, nel caso specifico è corretta l'espressione di LP


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Importante --- a tutti gli utenti del forum





> Cari amici vicini e lontani,
> 
> riteniamo necessario ricordare a tutti voi che le discussioni create nel forum Solo Italiano servono ad arricchire il corrispondente dizionario monolingua di WR con approfondimenti mirati e puntuali su ciascun lemma o tematica, non a fornire lo spunto per lanciarsi in divagazioni, aneddoti, battute di spirito, risposte sparate a casaccio, varie ed eventuali, che ottengono l'unico risultato di *allontanare la discussione dal tema iniziale e disperdere le informazioni potenzialmente utili in un mare di chiacchiere del tutto superflue.*
> 
> Invitiamo tutti a
> - *usare i PM per chattare e parlare di argomenti fuori tema*;
> - verificare e considerare con attenzione, prima di postare, l'utilità e la pertinenza dei propri contributi con lo scopo generale sopra illustrato e con la tematica specifica di ciascuna discussione, onde evitare la cancellazione dei propri messaggi e la chiusura a tempo indeterminato delle discussioni.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo per la vostra collaborazione.


----------

